
Org.ObjectLayout: A layout-optimized Java data structure package 2015 - based2
http://objectlayout.github.io/ObjectLayout/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/4zogjq/faster_objects...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/4zogjq/faster_objects_and_arrays_by_gil_tene/)

